
Visual Studio Code 1.13 - vmarsy
https://code.visualstudio.com/updates/v1_13
======
ArlenBales
Multiple cursors, nice!

Minimap enabled by default is curious to me. The scrollbar already shows repo
changes and searches, making it easy to seek a line and jump to it, the
minimap doesn't really add anything but clutter.

~~~
jazoom
VS Code has had multiple cursors for the better part of a year. Here they're
just adding another hotkey for it.

~~~
ronjouch
It's more than _" just adding another hotkey for it"_, it's making it finally
viable to most Linux users, for whom Alt+LeftClick was unusable due to being
intercepted by the Window Manager as a drag window event. (And no, I don't
want to re-bind this WM event, it's has been well-known and convenient for
decades :).

Thanks vscode team!

~~~
jazoom
That's true. When I used Linux I rebound the window event since I never used
it.

------
nojvek
Really like the new git merge feature. Thank you.

~~~
KayL
I wish I known that plugin before. very nice!

